# Residential contracts?



## Hawkeslandscapi (Mar 22, 2010)

How long is your contracts between customers? i thinking no more than one page, what should it contain?


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

mine are only one page


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

the longer I plowed the longer the contract got as I kept encountering the amazing ability of the customer to twist/read into/make up/argue/ etc etc.

the purpose of the contract is to make sure both you and your customer are on the same page. when your coming, when you'll be back, when the season starts and finishes, what happens if cars are in the way, the town plow comes by, if they don't pay, if you don't show up, contact numbers, cancellation policy, lawn damage..... lets see what else am I missing?


----------



## Hawkeslandscapi (Mar 22, 2010)

sounds good to me. thanks for the help


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Grn Mtn;1073014 said:


> the longer I plowed the longer the contract got as I kept encountering the amazing ability of the customer to twist/read into/make up/argue/ etc etc.
> 
> the purpose of the contract is to make sure both you and your customer are on the same page. when your coming, when you'll be back, when the season starts and finishes, what happens if cars are in the way, the town plow comes by, if they don't pay, if you don't show up, contact numbers, cancellation policy, lawn damage..... lets see what else am I missing?


They ignore all that and call you anyways when there is less then and inch on the ground. When are you coming there is snow on my driveway.

They look at the contract once when they sign it and maybe to get your phone # when its snowing.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Truth*

That is so true. No matter how well written the contract is there seems to be confusion especially when it is in the customers favor.

Keep it clear and concise. Easier said than done sometimes.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sometimes less is better. Have the basics on it .This way if something goes wrong or they have a question they are not quoting back your own contract clauses .


----------

